# Heartgard Plus dosage???



## Marie

My pups went to the vet today and I was given a sample of Heartgard Plus for each of them. I noticed the sample they were given was for "dogs up to 25lbs" and this is the lowest dose marketed. I'm just wondering if it's just me or has anyone else felt uncomfortable giving their little 2lb puppy the same dose of medication that a 25 lb puppy would get???

I used the net to look up the studies done on this drug and noticed that in the research dogs, a minimum of 6 mcg/kg of ivermectin and 5 mg of pyrantel ( the two drugs in heartgard plus) was proven effective. So why should I give a little 2 lb puppy (less than 1 kg) MORE THAN TEN TIMES the dose she actually needs just because the pharmaceutical company finds it convient to market and package it in only 3 different weight ranges??? It's not as if there are no potential side effect either. I'm seriously considering giving at the very most only 1/3 of this chewable thing to each of them.

Anyone else ever bothered by this or am I just being a weirdo???


----------



## Alisha

I asked my vet should I split it in half for my 2 and they said no  Mia's not on it yet so I don't know but I do understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Krista

I'd probably be bothered by that as well. Yoshi's doses are all for dogs up to 10 pounds I think.


----------



## stephybooboo

kujos are for up to 10 pounds also. his is interceptor (well it was but now i am going to a new vet on thursday who knows what he has)


----------



## Sariss

Maybe switch to a different brand that allows for smaller dogs? Mine are on Revolution. I'm not sure the dosage, but it's got a picture of a Chi on the box!

Halving it wouldn't be a good idea, though because they may not get enough of what they need.


----------



## stephybooboo

do you guys also have to buy heartworm pills at the vet only? my vet told me i can't buy them online in my state.


----------



## BonnieChi

my dogs get the heartgard plus for dogs up to 25 pounds. I split one pill in half and give them both half. Our vet said that half a dosage would be effective for dogs their size. It saves money too!


----------



## Sariss

stephybooboo said:


> do you guys also have to buy heartworm pills at the vet only? my vet told me i can't buy them online in my state.


I think it really depends on law, which varies depending on where you live.


----------



## Vero22

Our vet told us to break them in two and only give half once a month.


----------



## peenutts mom

My old vet & my new vet told me to give Peenutt 1/2 a dose. 
She's 7 1/2 pounds and said half is fine.
Therese


----------



## dolly'sgrandma

This is why I love this site. I just checked and Dolly's Heartgard Plus is for dogs up to 25 lbs. I am going to see our vet today (the staples come out, YAY!) and I'm going to ask about splitting in half. Great money saver AND I don't want to give her too much. She weighed 6.2 pounds when she was spayed 2 weeks ago.

I'm always learning stuff here.


----------



## Alisha

Hmm I'm seriously considering giving half then even though the vet tech said not too. I hate that we're told to give too much meds & too many vaccines they're so little they don't need so much


----------



## Ms_P

I give my girls the whole thing.
The Ivermectin that is in Heartguard Plus is not going to overdose them.
Koke was getting much more when she had Demodex and she had no problems at all.
If there is going to be a reaction, it's because they are alergic to it and if you've already given it to them and there was no reaction, there won't be any.


----------



## Alisha

Ms_P said:


> I give my girls the whole thing.
> The Ivermectin that is in Heartguard Plus is not going to overdose them.
> Koke was getting much more when she had Demodex and she had no problems at all.
> If there is going to be a reaction, it's because they are alergic to it and if you've already given it to them and there was no reaction, there won't be any.



Well Poco got sick as a dog pardon the pun after he had it of course I'm not sure if it was that or the vaccines which make him sick everytime


----------



## dolly'sgrandma

My vet said that only "pure invermectin pills" can be split in half. The heartgard dose isn't measure accurately in the pill, so if you split it in half, you might get ALL the dose in one half, or none...not necessarily 1/2 the dose.

She said the "zero to 25" pounds means it's safe.

It makes sense to me. SO, with Heartgard, don't split it, but with other meds, you could check.


----------



## Alisha

I allready gave them their full dose for this month so they're good. I'll give them the whole thing. I'm not worried about saving money I just worried because he got sick. If Poco gets sick again I'll talk to the vet


----------



## dolly'sgrandma

Yes, the biggest concern would be heartworms...if you cut them in half and they didn't get dosed, that's way worse than not saving money!

I've heard Aussies can react to Invermectin, but it's generally very safe. I have an Aussie and he's on Heartgard. He IS crazy, but I don't blame the pill.


----------



## Ms_P

Alisha said:


> I allready gave them their full dose for this month so they're good. I'll give them the whole thing. I'm not worried about saving money I just worried because he got sick. If Poco gets sick again I'll talk to the vet


That's a good idea. If it turns out to be the shot, you should probably mention that to the vet when he gets the next one.
They all seem to be sensative to one thing or another don't they  

I hope he doesn't get sick from either of them though.


----------



## Nine

Milo is on Heartgard for furbabes up 25 lbs. and we have never had a problem with it. I have to admit that I was a little worried when Milo first began taking it, but our vet assured us that it was safe. I also don't think I would give a half does either. I just don't think it is worth the risk of my furbabe possibly becoming infected with heartworms. Heartworm disease is terrible and it can also be fatal. I would much rather fork out a little extra money and have the piece of mind of knowing that my furbabe is protected. 

Nine


----------



## Sariss

Yes, do NOT halve them. The drugs are not evenly distributed. If you feed half, they may not get any of the drug. On the other hand, they may get all of it - which was what you were trying to avoid in the first place.


----------



## Kiffany

When I had ferrets I would give them liquid ivermitin. I was told by several vets that you can not breakup or half the heartgard as they are not mixed equally. The liquid is much cheaper but requires that you weigh your animal each month and calculate the dosage.


----------



## amf

Hi! I just gave Brutus his 1st full-dose of Heart Gard Plus. No problems at all except for a slight stool softening.


----------

